# Hoverfly



## lesno1 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 3, 2021)

-

Yep, that's the right thing!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 3, 2021)

Wow, that's a good shot.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice capture but it appears to be a little oof.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 3, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice capture but it appears to be a little oof.


Yeah, a tad soft and I'd assume perhaps a crop in too maybe.  The compound eye shows no detail.  Nice enough insect tho.


----------



## lesno1 (Oct 3, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice capture but it appears to be a little oof.


haha


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice shot.


----------



## lesno1 (Oct 3, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice shot.


Thanks Jeff


----------

